# Xperia 5 Fast Charging



## NAM3ofVIOLATION (Jul 4, 2022)

Hello I have purchased a used Xperia 5 today but I haven't got any charger with it. I tried pairing it up with Redmi Fast charger but it isn't working instead it discharges my battery of the phone. I can't find a genuine Sony Adapter  anywhere. Kindly Suggest me a Universal Kind of adapter that can charge my Xperia 5! I would hope my fellow Xperia users will help me :3. Thankyou in Advance!
Model: Sony Xperia 5 NTT Docomo SO-01M edition.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 4, 2022)

NAM3ofVIOLATION said:


> Hello I have purchased a used Xperia 5 today but I haven't got any charger with it. I tried pairing it up with Redmi Fast charger but it isn't working instead it discharges my battery of the phone. I can't find a genuine Sony Adapter  anywhere. Kindly Suggest me a Universal Kind of adapter that can charge my Xperia 5! I would hope my fellow Xperia users will help me :3. Thankyou in Advance!
> Model: Sony Xperia 5 NTT Docomo SO-01M edition.



Pretty much any universal charger that goes up to 35W will work. Though your handset is only 18W max



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B017VXARME
		


or 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07GSNZJ8R if you have money to spend and need a 30w charger.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 4, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pretty much any universal charger that goes up to 35W will work. Though your handset is only 18W max
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im using 2 Samsung Chargers on my MotoG Power 2022 both are rapid chargers. I really dont believe rapid charging is a major issue.


----------



## NAM3ofVIOLATION (Jul 5, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pretty much any universal charger that goes up to 35W will work. Though your handset is only 18W max
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try to buy an Anker adapter from here and 1 thing I wanted to ask is that does my Sony phone Shows *Charging Rapidly* Or shows Simple *Charging* and what about the Mili amp hour per second?
Right now I used a local Samsung charger and I guess that is charging mine at 1200ma per second. But kindly tell me how much amp per second should my phone charge if it charges at 18w? I'm not good at this thing so please guide me through this.

I tried Using Ampere app from playstore and I saw this speed there.

And I don't know which charger will give better charging output to sony as I have already tried Oneplus Warp charger but it was slow.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 5, 2022)

NAM3ofVIOLATION said:


> I will try to buy an Anker adapter from here and 1 thing I wanted to ask is that does my Sony phone Shows *Charging Rapidly* Or shows Simple *Charging* and what about the Mili amp hour per second?
> Right now I used a local Samsung charger and I guess that is charging mine at 1200ma per second. But kindly tell me how much amp per second should my phone charge if it charges at 18w? I'm not good at this thing so please guide me through this.
> 
> I tried Using Ampere app from playstore and I saw this speed there.
> ...



Dont know, Every phone is different some will some extra lightning bolts on the screen or next to the battery logo when you plug in and it starts fast or rapid charging. fast charging is 3amps. Chargers shouldnt exceed 5v.


----------



## NAM3ofVIOLATION (Jul 5, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Dont know, Every phone is different some will some extra lightning bolts on the screen or next to the logo when you plug in and it starts fast or rapid charging. fast charging is 3amps. Chargers shouldnt exceed 5v.


Got it thankyou for your time. Have a Great Day!


----------

